

My start up (non profit) spin off - Rx Drug Abuse Epidemic  - kcodey
http://www.indiegogo.com/rxrewards?a=846178

======
kcodey
Basically all us entrepreneurs are the same, we don't become entrepreneurs to
make money, we do it because we love to solve problems and create. I believe
this program has the potential to solve a huge problem in our society and
should be discussed by policy makers, drug companies, and pharmacies. It's
right under our nose! People will bring back their old Rx's if you give them a
reason to! We have been given clearance by the DEA and local authorities to
run this pilot program, but we still need more funding. We appreciate the
support!

